# Hedgehog sleeping in her litter box?



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

My hedgehog, Gracie, just got a new cage. A ferret nation cage to be exact. I have liner down everywere and she has a huge igloo with shredded fleece in it. This is her 3rd day in the cage and she has been using the litter box as a bathroom and not going anywere else. And she has been sleeping in the igloo and under it non stop. Well just about an hour ago she has been sleeping in her litter box. Its only been an hour but im making sure everything is okay and what I can do to help?

Thanks,
Heather and Gracie


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I've heard people say their hogs have slept in the litter box before, I don't think there's anything wrong with that. Sometimes my guy- who almost always sleeps in his igloo- will come out and sleep under his wheel. I don't think there's anything to worry about.


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> I've heard people say their hogs have slept in the litter box before, I don't think there's anything wrong with that. Sometimes my guy- who almost always sleeps in his igloo- will come out and sleep under his wheel. I don't think there's anything to worry about.


Thanks for quick response, haha. Yeah im not to worried im just more nervous I guess because its my first hedgehog and ive only had her for 6 days now? Anyways thanks and should I worry if she is sleeping in there all the time? Like never using her igloo?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

6 days isn't a lot of time for a hedgie to get use to her new surroundings, and if I had to guess the cage change would probably reset that timer a bit, you know, new surroundings. She sounds like she's a shy girl, so what you might try is putting a curtain on the front of the cage, a towel, blanket or even an extra liner. You can try and leave an inch or two 'open' at the bottom so you can see in at the floor area. It might help her have some privacy to explore her new home and warm up to her new surroundings.

Loki of the North, my two year old male, is a very shy guy. He's bothered by just the glow of my monitors and tv, unlike his evil sister Hester. He was wheeling very late at night, but after working a few late nights over the past week, I kept coming home and to my suprise, he was wheeling at 9pm, zero lights in my room. So I've found if I put an extra liner over the front of his cage, so he doesn't get the full blast of flickering light or movements from myself, he's a lot more active.

If she was raised on wood/non-fleece bedding, I think it might be a comfort to her to sit in the litter, depending on what you're using. Again with my shy guy, lived all his life on wood shavings, I switched him to fleece and he took up pooping in his igloo and sleeping other places. Since he's getting his CS Wheel, I decided to put a plastic tray in his cage with Yesterday's News (since the CS Wheel comes with a litter pan). Low and behold he's pooping like a monster in it.

They are strange creatures, and yes, can make you nervous with their actions. But that's what we're here for.


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> 6 days isn't a lot of time for a hedgie to get use to her new surroundings, and if I had to guess the cage change would probably reset that timer a bit, you know, new surroundings. She sounds like she's a shy girl, so what you might try is putting a curtain on the front of the cage, a towel, blanket or even an extra liner. You can try and leave an inch or two 'open' at the bottom so you can see in at the floor area. It might help her have some privacy to explore her new home and warm up to her new surroundings.
> 
> Loki of the North, my two year old male, is a very shy guy. He's bothered by just the glow of my monitors and tv, unlike his evil sister Hester. He was wheeling very late at night, but after working a few late nights over the past week, I kept coming home and to my suprise, he was wheeling at 9pm, zero lights in my room. So I've found if I put an extra liner over the front of his cage, so he doesn't get the full blast of flickering light or movements from myself, he's a lot more active.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Thanks for the advice. And yes she wasnt raised on fleece. She was raised on these wood pellet things, and the person who I bought her from gave me a 40lb bag or it and I just started using it as litter. She goes in it but sleeps in it also haha. Should I maybe change the stuff I put in there, or let her figure it out? Or let her just keep sleeping in there?

-Heather

Oh- and she is 10 weeks old Friday.


----------

